# Physical Therapy Diagnosis Coding



## kerrysu (Oct 8, 2008)

When assigning the diagnosis codes for outpatient physical therapy, do you use the physician diagnosis (which is usually vague or just eval and treat) or can you use the therapist's treatment diagnosis? I have always used treatment diagnosis but was told today by a CCS that you should use the physician diagnosis.


----------



## Revenuecycle (Oct 8, 2008)

Our office always uses the physicians dx and then any dx that the therapist may find at the time of eval....pain in the knee, difficulty walking, poor posture etc. The physician should always have at least one dx on the script.


----------

